# snow nose is it for life ??????????????



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

hi everyone zola has snow nose not sure what happend but her nose was black and is now turning pink. she has correct dishes not plastic im just wondering if there is any way that you can stop this or will she have it for life.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

it will most likely be more noticeable in the winter when the sun isn't out as often. Piper has gotten it too in the winter months but I like it. Her dad had it too in the winter months. Goes back to black come spring and warmer weather..


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

One of my shepherds had the "snow nose" but it would always go back to jet black after winter was over. I guess since they lived in MN, it seemed fitting that she would have "snow nose"

I never became that concerned over the change in color of her nose during winter, once I was told what it was. I have heard it is more common in white GSD's but I could be wrong.

My new gal gets a different version of "snow nose" and maybe I should call it "snow face"...she just loves the snow and tunnels around in it and plays like a little kid....makes sense as she is still young.

SuperG


----------



## ndirishfan1975 (Jun 29, 2013)

SuperG said:


> My new gal gets a different version of "snow nose" and maybe I should call it "snow face"...she just loves the snow and tunnels around in it and plays like a little kid....makes sense as she is still young.
> 
> SuperG


LOL...my girl does that too. I hadn't heard of "snow nose" before and thought this might be what this thread was about...I was expecting pics of GSD with a faceful of snow


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You could try some of these natural approaches.

"There are no proven cures for the pigment problems mentioned here, but anecdotal recommendations abound. For example, supplementing with melatonin, the hormone associated with sleep, may help with seasonal changes. Vitiligo may respond to oral doses of folic acid (1 mg twice per day for an 80-pound dog) combined with vitamin C (500 mg twice daily) and injectable vitamin B12 (50 micrograms every 14 days). Some dog owners have reported success giving blueberry extract.


Juliette de Bairacli Levy’s natural rearing methods have been popular since the publication of her Complete Herbal Handbook for the Dog and Cat in 1955. “I introduced seaweed to the veterinary world when a student in the early ’30s,” she said. “It was scorned then, but now it is very popular worldwide.” She credited kelp and other sea vegetables with *giving dark pigment to eyes, noses,* and nails, stimulating hair growth, and developing strong bones.
It’s important not to overuse kelp; it’s rich in iodine, and too much iodine can suppress thyroid function. Levy’s NR Seaweed Mineral Food contains deep-sea kelp, nettle, and cleavers or uvi ursi, herbs that are associated with thyroid, skin, coat, and kidney health. The recommended daily dose is a pinch for small dogs, 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon for medium-size dogs, and 1/2 teaspoon for large dogs. Kelp fed by itself should be limited to half these amounts." _CJ Puotinen and Mary Straus_


I have personally used the above NR product along with other Juliette de Bairacli Levy's "NR" products, (although not for snow nose), everyday, until our dogs were 2 years old and was very pleased with them. I now rotate them in occasionally.
You can purchase the full line of "NR" products at NaturalRearing.com :: Loading Website...


Mom


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My older golden has it and it never changed back.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Some interesting points ,how is it caused ? i`ve read it can be caused by feeding out of plastic dishes,which we have never done ..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Safzola said:


> Some interesting points ,how is it caused ? i`ve read it can be caused by feeding out of plastic dishes,which we have never done ..


Neither did I. Mine is famous for moving the food in the bowls around with his nose and when he was younger he always dug in the snow with his nose.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Her nose was jet black when she was a pup but started to change colour when she was about one year old,,,here`s a pic ...lets see your dog " snow noses "


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

It's partly genetic nothing to do with plastic dishes or metal ones lol mine had it but hers didn't do it till was about 6 one her grandparent had it can skip a generation it's all to do with strength of pigmentation in there genes 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sarah1366 said:


> It's partly genetic nothing to do with plastic dishes or metal ones lol mine had it but hers didn't do it till was about 6 one her grandparent had it can skip a generation it's all to do with strength of pigmentation in there genes
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I talked to my goldens breeder when his started changing, he is the only one that it has happened to, so I am not sure how genetic it is. The breeder keeps track of all their dogs and sees them quite often. I know it has to do with pigmentation, but I don't know how.


----------

